# queenie-gambian pouched rat update



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

so my female gambian pouched rat queenie is nr 8 months old on the 18th and she is a big girl weighing in at 1.8kg she still has some more growing to do yet so i'm going to have one big ratty when fully grown.:no1:




























with my partner































































she is the most gorgeous tame pouchie both with myself and jamie my partner.
i'm very proud to own such a beautiful animal,thanks to her superb breeder.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 21, 2010)

awww she is so beautiful!!!!! i love her!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shes gorgeous:flrt::flrt:


----------



## droopal (May 11, 2010)

Wow, she is a big chunky girl. Your very brave putting her next to your face. She is very pretty. 

I have a female GPR, that is very tame too. she is about 4 months old now.


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

i trust her, she's next to my fella's face in the pic but she loves to lick your nose which tickles and she licks my nose too.

she did go through a stage when she was 3-4 months old when she wasn't keen on my fella but as u can see from the pics she adores him now.

i'm the sole keeper of her as i'm the one that feeds,cleans and gets her out,jamie just pops up for half an hour to have a little play with her and then leaves me and her to it.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwwww so cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

pics taken this morning,plz excuse my nightie :blush:

shows the close bond that me and queenie have,she loves to lick my nose saying that she licks any bit of skin she can.



















pouches full of food




























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

